# Beauties or Bimbos?



## Flanders

*You have to watch the video at this link:*



> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News


 
*Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.

A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?

God replied: So men would love them.

The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?

God answered: So they could love men. *


----------



## editec

The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.

In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.

What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.

But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.


----------



## cereal_killer

editec said:


> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.


They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Beautiful Wimmen are brought in to read the News so that instead of paying attention to what they are saying, you're just imagining them naked.


----------



## Meathead

editec said:


> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.


God, You're probably married to a Democrat woman ! My condolences, but you know, as they say - beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Moonglow

I've met a lot of men that were handsome but lacked mental capabilities.


----------



## Moonglow

American Communist said:


> Beautiful Wimmen are brought in to read the News so that instead of paying attention to what they are saying, you're just imagining them naked.


I imagine more than just nudity.


----------



## Black_Label

cereal_killer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
Click to expand...


That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde 

It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Black_Label said:


> That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde
> 
> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.


This is true of *most* TV News. Robin Meade and Mika Brzezinski at MSNBC are there for looks and nothing else too.

Well, maybe Mika get job because of her Father but a little cronyism not so bad.


----------



## Flanders

editec said:


> Fox's targeted demographic.



*To editec: Conservatives watch FOX because their TV choices are severely limited. That makes conservatives a captive audience; so FOX devotes more effort to attracting liberals with the fair & balanced crapola party line; hence, all of those liberals on a supposedly conservative network. Bottom line: An attractive woman appeals to men of every persuasion. *



cereal_killer said:


> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.



*To cereal_killer: You got that right. *



American Communist said:


> Beautiful Wimmen are brought in to read the News so that instead of paying attention to what they are saying, you're just imagining them naked.



*To American Communist: Youre onto something. Men fall in love with their eyes. Women fall in love with their ears. I doubt if anything the ladies at FOX say will change that old truism. *



Meathead said:


> God, You're probably married to a Democrat woman ! My condolences, but you know, as they say - beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.



*To Meathead: Lol. Liberal ladies in general do have the bow-wow market cornered. *



Moonglow said:


> I've met a lot of men that were handsome but lacked mental capabilities.



*To Moonglow: Stupidity knows no bounds. *



Moonglow said:


> I imagine more than just nudity.



*To Moonglow: Props in male masturbation fantasies comes to mind!*



Black_Label said:


> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.



*To Black_Label: Is that a clever reference to Hussein?*


----------



## blastoff

Why do you lefty idiots care who's on Fox?  After all, according to some of you the ratings are dropping like a rock, so it won't be around much longer.  Think how good that will be for your underwear/crack area in the future, huh?


----------



## editec

cereal_killer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
Click to expand...


What does race have to do with anything I'd written?

Zero point nada.

Neither did I suggest that " middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors".

I said, and I stand by, that FOX hires beautiful women along the lines of beauty found in a Miss American pagaent and that choice of beauty is DESIGNED to appeal to the tastes of middle aged White men.

I wonder if the problem is that you think that there is only one kind of beauty in women?

None (or few)  of those gals would make it in a runway fashion model beauty contest.

That's another style of beauty, entirely.

THAT was my point.

Fox is offering the LCD of feminine beauty.  

Probably a smart move, given their target audience.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...


----------



## Meathead

iamwhatiseem said:


> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - but they dress them like party girls...


They should hire Maddow.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Moonglow said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Wimmen are brought in to read the News so that instead of paying attention to what they are saying, you're just imagining them naked.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine more than just nudity.
Click to expand...

But you can't remember what they *said* right? Mission Accomplished!


----------



## cereal_killer

editec said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does race have to do with anything I'd written?
> 
> Zero point nada.
> 
> Neither did I suggest that " middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors".
> 
> I said, and I stand by, that FOX hires beautiful women along the lines of beauty found in a Miss American pagaent and that choice of beauty is DESIGNED to appeal to the tastes of middle aged White men.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is that you think that there is only one kind of beauty in women?
> 
> None (or few)  of those gals would make it in a runway fashion model beauty contest.
> 
> That's another style of beauty, entirely.
> 
> THAT was my point.
> 
> Fox is offering the LCD of feminine beauty.
> 
> Probably a smart move, given their target audience.
Click to expand...

That's the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. Men are attracted to beauty period. White, Black, Asian, Hispanic etc men don't look at a beautiful woman and say "Well she looks like she belongs in a pageant, I'm not attracted to her." In general if a man finds a woman hot it doesn't matter what her background is. It's all about animal instinct, we love to look at beautiful women and don't care if she's walking down a runway, in a pageant, on a game show or walking down the aisle of a supermarket. Hot is hot is hot. To assume a certain race of men prefer a certain type of beauty is sheer ignorance. I'm not a white guy btw.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Meathead said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - but they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> They should hire Maddow.
Click to expand...


I agree...Fox needs to have a comedy show.


----------



## Meathead

iamwhatiseem said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - but they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> They should hire Maddow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree...Fox needs to have a comedy show.
Click to expand...

No, that would be Sharpton. Maddow would give them far more than adequate cover from this type or criticism.


----------



## AquaAthena

cereal_killer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
Click to expand...


And a large percentage of them have been active as attorneys and judges...

Beauty and brains.....this is what grabs the attention of the brightest and most masculine men...


----------



## Ernie S.

Black_Label said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde
> 
> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.
Click to expand...


Loren Greene Black






Julie Banderas Hispanic






Michelle Malkin Philippine






Uma Pemmaraju Indian






Shall I go on, coward?


----------



## AmyNation

iamwhatiseem said:


> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...



Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.


----------



## Unkotare

editec said:


> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.




Does it "astound" you that they are all more successful and accomplished than you? I would be absolutely astounded if every one of them weren't much more intelligent than you as well.


----------



## Unkotare

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
Click to expand...



You mean most jobs where the boss is a dumpy, bitter, insecure woman. Not all jobs are like that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Unkotare said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it "astound" you that they are all more successful and accomplished than you? I would be absolutely astounded if every one of them weren't much more intelligent than you as well.
Click to expand...


They are not bimbos...they are all intelligent that I have seen, quick to answer questions and debate topics whether you agree with them or not.
 But on topic - it is interesting how they dress them. In the professional world, women don't wear party dresses to work. It is true that some women's business suits have fairly short skirts - but few and far between show the kind of leg we see in journalism.


----------



## Esmeralda

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
Click to expand...


Why is the question in the thread title 'beauties or bimbos'?  It's both.


----------



## Ernie S.

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
Click to expand...


So that makes what they say irrelevant?

I enjoy watching the left discredit those they disagree with. Bill O'Reilly interrupts people. Rush Limbaugh is a fat junky. Anne Coulter is skinny, mean spirited and looks like a man.
Now corespondents at FoxNews are too attractive.
I hear all the time how FNC lies, but rarely does anyone point out a specific "lie" and counter it with the "truth".


----------



## AmyNation

Unkotare said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean most jobs where the boss is a dumpy, bitter, insecure woman. Not all jobs are like that.
Click to expand...


If her dress were any shorter you'd be able to tell if she's a granny panty or thong girl. Not too many respectable jobs that are ok with that kind of view.


----------



## AmyNation

Ernie S. said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So that makes what they say irrelevant?*
> 
> I enjoy watching the left discredit those they disagree with. Bill O'Reilly interrupts people. Rush Limbaugh is a fat junky. Anne Coulter is skinny, mean spirited and looks like a man.
> Now corespondents at FoxNews are too attractive.
> I hear all the time how FNC lies, but rarely does anyone point out a specific "lie" and counter it with the "truth".
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?


----------



## Unkotare

iamwhatiseem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it "astound" you that they are all more successful and accomplished than you? I would be absolutely astounded if every one of them weren't much more intelligent than you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not bimbos...they are all intelligent that I have seen, quick to answer questions and debate topics whether you agree with them or not.
> But on topic - it is interesting how they dress them. In the professional world, women don't wear party dresses to work. It is true that some women's business suits have fairly short skirts - but few and far between show the kind of leg we see in journalism.
Click to expand...



It's a visual medium.


----------



## cereal_killer

Ernie S. said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde
> 
> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loren Greene Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Banderas Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin Philippine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma Pemmaraju Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go on, coward?
Click to expand...

Julie Banderas and Michelle Malken make me crazy  So freaking beautiful. Don't forget Kimberly Guilfoyle who is half Puerto Rican. She's smoking hot. 

Another hottie is Michelle Fields she's of Honduran descent...

Fox has the hottest women in Cable "news" Hands down winner. Why are they the #1 cable news program? Hot women and great looking sets (no pun intended)


----------



## cereal_killer

At the end of the day it's show business.


----------



## AmyNation

cereal_killer said:


> At the end of the day it's show business.



Sex sells. So hire smart women and dress them like they're headed clubbing.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Flanders said:


> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
Click to expand...


one does not preclude the other....


----------



## Flanders

AquaAthena said:


> And a large percentage of them have been active as attorneys and judges...
> 
> Beauty and brains.....this is what grabs the attention of the brightest and most masculine men...



*To AquaAthena: It depends on what you mean by brains.

I always try to separate native intelligence from formal intelligence; i.e., intelligence gauged by formal education. A combination of those two is infinitely more substantial than beauty & brains. 

The journalistic ladies I admire acquired formal education without sacrificing their native intelligence.  

Native intelligence, formal intelligence, and beauty found in one woman is the stuff legends are made of.  

And let&#8217;s not sell clever women short: *



> She was charming and sexy, a restless spirit who adored her common law husband. She wanted to be an actress, but found her greatest role as Wyatt Earp&#8217;s partner and the protector of his legacy.
> 
> In place of the gunslinger, gambler, saloon-keeper, and pimp, Josephine Marcus Earp gave us a &#8220;nice clean story&#8221; that scrubbed Wyatt spotless as a Sunday school teacher, a successful and generous businessman and a loving husband. Always ready to fight those who would turn his violent past into the stuff of lurid fiction and film, she tried to turn the real man into a senior statesman in a kind of reverse Pygmalion effort &#8211; and she mostly succeeded.
> 
> How Mrs. Wyatt Earp rewrote history
> By Ann Kirschner
> Published March 09, 2013
> 
> How Mrs. Wyatt Earp rewrote history | Fox News





Esmeralda said:


> Why is the question in the thread title 'beauties or bimbos'?  It's both.



*To Esmeralda: That's a broad generalization. Pun intended. *


----------



## emilynghiem

Hey Flanders:
Maybe they should just hire stand up comics if they are going after the
18-35 white male crowd.

Here's a woman speaker and pastor who is stirring controversy in how she shares the Gospel, tattoos and even sarcasm and cuss words: Nadia Bolz-Weber - Home

If we saw more role models like this in the media, maybe that would change the focus
to be on the message and the content first, and how it's packaged for presentation second.
it would be totally clear that second part varies, depending on the audience addressed.



Flanders said:


> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
Click to expand...


My joke is that when Jesus wasn't enough to get people to forgive and love one another.
God created computers, so people would find something more frustrating to blame and hate on than human beings. So in comparison, we would learn to forgive problems caused by people as "not so bad" after all!


----------



## Flanders

emilynghiem said:


> Here's a woman speaker and pastor who is stirring controversy in how she shares the Gospel, tattoos and even sarcasm and cuss words: Nadia Bolz-Weber - Home



*To emilynghiem: Good lord! Lydia found God and changed her name to Nadia: * 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=n4zRe_wvJw8]Lydia the Tattooed Lady - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Pogo

cereal_killer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does race have to do with anything I'd written?
> 
> Zero point nada.
> 
> Neither did I suggest that " middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors".
> 
> I said, and I stand by, that FOX hires beautiful women along the lines of beauty found in a Miss American pagaent and that choice of beauty is DESIGNED to appeal to the tastes of middle aged White men.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is that you think that there is only one kind of beauty in women?
> 
> None (or few)  of those gals would make it in a runway fashion model beauty contest.
> 
> That's another style of beauty, entirely.
> 
> THAT was my point.
> 
> Fox is offering the LCD of feminine beauty.
> 
> Probably a smart move, given their target audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. Men are attracted to beauty period. White, Black, Asian, Hispanic etc *men don't look at a beautiful woman and say "Well she looks like she belongs in a pageant, I'm not attracted to her."* In general if a man finds a woman hot it doesn't matter what her background is. It's all about animal instinct, we love to look at beautiful women and don't care if she's walking down a runway, in a pageant, on a game show or walking down the aisle of a supermarket. Hot is hot is hot. To assume a certain race of men prefer a certain type of beauty is sheer ignorance. I'm not a white guy btw.....
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself, CK.  At a certain point the artificial fake counterfeit plastic too-perfect jiggery-pokery gets real old.


----------



## AmyNation

Pogo said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does race have to do with anything I'd written?
> 
> Zero point nada.
> 
> Neither did I suggest that " middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors".
> 
> I said, and I stand by, that FOX hires beautiful women along the lines of beauty found in a Miss American pagaent and that choice of beauty is DESIGNED to appeal to the tastes of middle aged White men.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is that you think that there is only one kind of beauty in women?
> 
> None (or few)  of those gals would make it in a runway fashion model beauty contest.
> 
> That's another style of beauty, entirely.
> 
> THAT was my point.
> 
> Fox is offering the LCD of feminine beauty.
> 
> Probably a smart move, given their target audience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. Men are attracted to beauty period. White, Black, Asian, Hispanic etc *men don't look at a beautiful woman and say "Well she looks like she belongs in a pageant, I'm not attracted to her."* In general if a man finds a woman hot it doesn't matter what her background is. It's all about animal instinct, we love to look at beautiful women and don't care if she's walking down a runway, in a pageant, on a game show or walking down the aisle of a supermarket. Hot is hot is hot. To assume a certain race of men prefer a certain type of beauty is sheer ignorance. I'm not a white guy btw.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, CK.  At a certain point the artificial fake counterfeit plastic too-perfect jiggery-pokery gets real old.
Click to expand...


Lol, you sound like my husband He hates the face full of makeup, hair sprayed in to perfection look.


----------



## Pogo

Flanders said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To editec: Conservatives watch FOX because *their TV choices are severely limited*. That makes conservatives a captive audience; so FOX devotes more effort to attracting liberals with the fair & balanced crapola party line; hence, all of those liberals on a supposedly conservative network. Bottom line: An attractive woman appeals to men of every persuasion.
Click to expand...


Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.

Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To editec: Conservatives watch FOX because *their TV choices are severely limited*. That makes conservatives a captive audience; so FOX devotes more effort to attracting liberals with the fair & balanced crapola party line; hence, all of those liberals on a supposedly conservative network. Bottom line: An attractive woman appeals to men of every persuasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?
Click to expand...

The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.


----------



## Pogo

AmyNation said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. Men are attracted to beauty period. White, Black, Asian, Hispanic etc *men don't look at a beautiful woman and say "Well she looks like she belongs in a pageant, I'm not attracted to her."* In general if a man finds a woman hot it doesn't matter what her background is. It's all about animal instinct, we love to look at beautiful women and don't care if she's walking down a runway, in a pageant, on a game show or walking down the aisle of a supermarket. Hot is hot is hot. To assume a certain race of men prefer a certain type of beauty is sheer ignorance. I'm not a white guy btw.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, CK.  At a certain point the artificial fake counterfeit plastic too-perfect jiggery-pokery gets real old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you sound like my husband He hates the face full of makeup, hair sprayed in to perfection look.
Click to expand...


Well it's true.  I'm really not interested in what chemicals Revlon can put into a bottle; I'm interested in what's in the woman.  The most attractive are those self-confident enough to dispense with all the superficiality and simply present their own persona, like it or not.

We (unfairly) put this spotlight on women where they've got to be constantly self-conscious about "is my hair all right" and "will everyone like this dress".  Our standard of "beauty" is based on a perfect balance of a cookie-cutter model that abhors anything that could make an individual an _individual _-- eyes not exactly even, a birthmark, whatever, we consider these "flaws" because what we're looking for is a Barbie doll, which means an image with no character.
Not me.   I'll be far more interested in the woman who looks at that system and declares "that's bullshit" and declines to play the game.  There lies the point of actual _human _contact.

CK is correct; it's all about show business.  Short-skirted bimbos are part of the Fox Noise design, along with the garish colored sets and the graphics that go whoooosh and the disturbing chyrons and the constant conflict motif that dominates the "news" material.  What they're after is the viewer's emotions, not the intellect.  If they went for intellect they'd never find their way to first place in the ratings.  You can't sell news, but you can sell sex and drama.  Television found out what "LCD" stands for long before the liquid crystal display was invented.


----------



## Flanders

Pogo said:


> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?



*To Pogo: Intelligence limits choices.  Nobody with an ounce of brains willingly tunes in to Left-wing talking points, liberal bias, and doublespeak. Socialists must force and/or trick anyone other liberals to listen.  Brainwashing children in the public schools, required courses in universities, and the Democrat partys ongoing efforts to bring back the discredited Fairness Doctrine (1949 to 1987) prove my case time and time again. 

Learn from a conservative. I dont read or listen to anything I dont like when I know whats coming.  In addition to my format that annoys you, dont read my messages if you dont like what I say.*


----------



## Pogo

Flanders said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Pogo: Intelligence limits choices.  Nobody with an ounce of brains willingly tunes in to Left-wing talking points, liberal bias, and doublespeak. Socialists must force and/or trick anyone other liberals to listen.  Brainwashing children in the public schools, required courses in universities, and the Democrat party&#8217;s ongoing efforts to bring back the discredited Fairness Doctrine (1949 to 1987) prove my case time and time again.
> 
> Learn from a conservative. I don&#8217;t read or listen to anything I don&#8217;t like when I know what&#8217;s coming.  In addition to my format that annoys you, don&#8217;t read my messages if you don&#8217;t like what I say.
Click to expand...


Actually I'm not even sure what it is you say for all the *BIG SCREAMING TYPEFACE* noise.  Sorry if you're laboring under the impression that your words are more important.  That must be a burden.  But as I was saying about women, pretentiousness doesn't impress me.

So let's see-- "intelligence limits choices" huh?  You're saying that conservatives have only one choice because they lack intelligence?  Well that oughta get you a few replies 
I don't believe you and I have ever discussed the Fairness Doctrine (I would have remembered the typeface) but it's never been "discredited".  Incidentally it was championed by conservatives.

Hope you can find a way to read this in a normal typeface.  Like normal people.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, CK.  At a certain point the artificial fake counterfeit plastic too-perfect jiggery-pokery gets real old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you sound like my husband He hates the face full of makeup, hair sprayed in to perfection look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's true.  I'm really not interested in what chemicals Revlon can put into a bottle; I'm interested in what's in the woman.  The most attractive are those self-confident enough to dispense with all the superficiality and simply present their own persona, like it or not.
> 
> We (unfairly) put this spotlight on women where they've got to be constantly self-conscious about "is my hair all right" and "will everyone like this dress".  Our standard of "beauty" is based on a perfect balance of a cookie-cutter model that abhors anything that could make an individual an _individual _-- eyes not exactly even, a birthmark, whatever, we consider these "flaws" because what we're looking for is a Barbie doll, which means an image with no character.
> Not me.   I'll be far more interested in the woman who looks at that system and declares "that's bullshit" and declines to play the game.  There lies the point of actual _human _contact.
> 
> CK is correct; it's all about show business.  Short-skirted bimbos are part of the Fox Noise design, along with the garish colored sets and the graphics that go whoooosh and the disturbing chyrons and the constant conflict motif that dominates the "news" material.  What they're after is the viewer's emotions, not the intellect.  If they went for intellect they'd never find their way to first place in the ratings.  You can't sell news, but you can sell sex and drama.  Television found out what "LCD" stands for long before the liquid crystal display was invented.
Click to expand...



What a joke. All this 'I respect women too much!' performance as a thinly-veiled cover for the same old partisan hackery. Who do you think you're kidding?


----------



## Black_Label

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> To editec: Conservatives watch FOX because *their TV choices are severely limited*. That makes conservatives a captive audience; so FOX devotes more effort to attracting liberals with the fair & balanced crapola party line; hence, all of those liberals on a supposedly conservative network. Bottom line: An attractive woman appeals to men of every persuasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
Click to expand...


Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.

The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.


----------



## squeeze berry

Black_Label said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?
> 
> 
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
Click to expand...

\

like there is no left wing echo chamber



MSNAACP
The ROOT
Huff Poo


among others


----------



## squeeze berry

Pogo said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does race have to do with anything I'd written?
> 
> Zero point nada.
> 
> Neither did I suggest that " middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors".
> 
> I said, and I stand by, that FOX hires beautiful women along the lines of beauty found in a Miss American pagaent and that choice of beauty is DESIGNED to appeal to the tastes of middle aged White men.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is that you think that there is only one kind of beauty in women?
> 
> None (or few)  of those gals would make it in a runway fashion model beauty contest.
> 
> That's another style of beauty, entirely.
> 
> THAT was my point.
> 
> Fox is offering the LCD of feminine beauty.
> 
> Probably a smart move, given their target audience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. Men are attracted to beauty period. White, Black, Asian, Hispanic etc *men don't look at a beautiful woman and say "Well she looks like she belongs in a pageant, I'm not attracted to her."* In general if a man finds a woman hot it doesn't matter what her background is. It's all about animal instinct, we love to look at beautiful women and don't care if she's walking down a runway, in a pageant, on a game show or walking down the aisle of a supermarket. Hot is hot is hot. To assume a certain race of men prefer a certain type of beauty is sheer ignorance. I'm not a white guy btw.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, CK.  At a certain point the artificial fake counterfeit plastic too-perfect jiggery-pokery gets real old.
Click to expand...


blasphemy


----------



## Skull Pilot

American Communist said:


> Beautiful Wimmen are brought in to read the News so that instead of paying attention to what they are saying, you're just imagining them naked.



Hey you don't have to imagine.

Naked News - NakedNews.com Breaking News, Latest Video News "NAKED"


----------



## Ernie S.

Black_Label said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?
> 
> 
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
Click to expand...


Do you watch FoxNews? I watch CBS or NBC network news regularly. I go to HuffPo and occasionally MSNBC to read up on how the Left is reporting a story, but it is YOU complaining that the Right gets all their news from Fox. Man up, coward! How often do you watch anything more than a clip from FNC that ThinkProgress has edited and posted on their site?


----------



## Black_Label

squeeze berry said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> like there is no left wing echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> MSNAACP
> The ROOT
> Huff Poo
> 
> 
> among others
Click to expand...


I have never heard of those, though I do see quite a bit of 3rd grade nonsense which is typical of the intelligence levels of the common right winger.


----------



## whitehall

Flanders said:


> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
Click to expand...


Still more evidence of the sissie left wing's war on women.


----------



## Unkotare

Black_Label said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolshoi.  Conservatives' TV choices are no more limited than anyone else's.
> 
> Unless what you're saying is that conservatives can only handle an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  Is that what you're saying in that self-important boldface?
> 
> 
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
Click to expand...




Ah, yet another "liberals are smart and pure of heart, and conservatives are poopy-heads!" contribution by some mindless partisan idiot. Why the fuck do you bother with such empty, self-indulgent nonsense?


----------



## Black_Label

Unkotare said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yet another "liberals are smart and pure of heart, and conservatives are poopy-heads!" contribution by some mindless partisan idiot. Why the fuck do you bother with such empty, self-indulgent nonsense?
Click to expand...


You can't handle the truth, so you have to resort to childish name calling.

Yes, you are a perfect example of a right wing "poopy-head"


----------



## Unkotare

Black_Label said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yet another "liberals are smart and pure of heart, and conservatives are poopy-heads!" contribution by some mindless partisan idiot. Why the fuck do you bother with such empty, self-indulgent nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth, so you have to resort to childish name calling.
> 
> Yes, you are a perfect example of a right wing "poopy-head"
Click to expand...




Thanks for proving to the world that you are in fact the mindless, infantile, partisan hysteric I took you for.


----------



## Black_Label

Unkotare said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yet another "liberals are smart and pure of heart, and conservatives are poopy-heads!" contribution by some mindless partisan idiot. Why the fuck do you bother with such empty, self-indulgent nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth, so you have to resort to childish name calling.
> 
> Yes, you are a perfect example of a right wing "poopy-head"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving to the world that you are in fact the mindless, infantile, partisan hysteric I took you for.
Click to expand...


Thanks for confirming the first line of my previous post once again


----------



## Unkotare

Run along now, kiddie, we've seen your whole act. Maybe you'll have something to say after you've grown up.


----------



## Flanders

Pogo said:


> So let's see-- "intelligence limits choices" huh?  You're saying that conservatives have only one choice because they lack intelligence?  Well that oughta get you a few replies



*To Pogo: You are too stupid to play word games. Dont you realize that debates in print are not the same as face to face debates. Print debates catches stupid people trying to be clever every time. This is what I said:* 



> *Intelligence limits choices.  Nobody with an ounce of brains willingly tunes in to Left-wing talking points, liberal bias, and doublespeak. *


----------



## Black_Label

Unkotare said:


> Run along now, kiddie, we've seen your whole act. Maybe you'll have something to say after you've grown up.


----------



## Unkotare

That's enough, kiddie. Run along.


----------



## Pogo

Flanders said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's see-- "intelligence limits choices" huh?  You're saying that conservatives have only one choice because they lack intelligence?  Well that oughta get you a few replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Pogo: You are too stupid to play word games. Don&#8217;t you realize that debates in print are not the same as face to face debates. Print debates catches stupid people trying to be clever every time. This is what I said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence limits choices.  Nobody with an ounce of brains willingly tunes in to Left-wing talking points, liberal bias, and doublespeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's exactly what I said you said.  Verbatim.
And it confirms what I asked before with "Conservatives watch FOX because their TV choices are severely limited" -- that what you're saying is that conservatives will only listen to an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  You've just reiterated it.

A simple 'yes' would have sufficed.


----------



## Ernie S.

Black_Label said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run along now, kiddie, we've seen your whole act. Maybe you'll have something to say after you've grown up.
Click to expand...


What? No gay porn? You're letting down your fans here, coward.


----------



## Dreamy

Flanders said:


> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.*
> 
> *A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?*
> 
> *God replied: So men would love them.*
> 
> *The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?*
> 
> *God answered: So they could love men. *
Click to expand...

 
I have heard ugly men say stupid things. Do we have a word for them? What do their good looks have to do with defining them as bimbos?  Isn't part of the definition of a "bimbo" as someone with loose morals? Do we know their morals? lol

Honestly, I have never understood the need to make FoxNews women anything more or less than what they often are.


----------



## AmyNation

bim·bo  
/&#712;bimb&#333;/
Noun
derogatory. An attractive but empty-headed young woman, esp. one perceived as a willing sex object


----------



## AmyNation

I don't think they are empty headed, although I do think they are in the entertainment business and part of that is the selling of an image.


----------



## Dreamy

AmyNation said:


> bim·bo
> /&#712;bimb&#333;/
> Noun
> derogatory. An attractive but empty-headed young woman, esp. one perceived as a willing sex object


 
I looked up the definition and saw one discussing morals. dictionary.com


----------



## Dreamy

AmyNation said:


> I don't think they are empty headed, although I do think they are in the entertainment business and part of that is the selling of an image.


 
Most networks, cable and MSM play the same game. I see the same on some of my local channels. Not an ugly woman in the bunch.

Women rarely age up in those jobs. They get let go and replaced with someone younger. 

Of course I long ago stopped turning to these places for real news.

CNN, MSNBC and the rest of the alphabet channels are pretty much the same. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## AmyNation

It's not only the fact that every female journalist on Fox News is beyond beautiful, its also the provocative clothing, and the overly polished hair/makeup. Like I said earlier in the thread, sex sells, Fox has just done a better job of selling it.


----------



## GWV5903

Black_Label said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.
> 
> The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yet another "liberals are smart and pure of heart, and conservatives are poopy-heads!" contribution by some mindless partisan idiot. Why the fuck do you bother with such empty, self-indulgent nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth, so you have to resort to childish name calling.
> 
> Yes, you are a perfect example of a right wing "poopy-head"
Click to expand...


geeeeeeezzzzzz poopy-head????????


----------



## Dreamy

AmyNation said:


> It's not only the fact that every female journalist on Fox News is beyond beautiful, its also the provocative clothing, and the overly polished hair/makeup. Like I said earlier in the thread, sex sells, Fox has just done a better job of selling it.


 
See I part ways with you there in the respect that dressing a certain way and using makeup as well as being pretty should never be the way we define a woman's intelligence or lack of it.




> its also the provocative clothing, and the overly polished hair/makeup


 
I don't watch the stations, Fox or others, but I would say the above is more a subjective view? The last time I watch with regularity I don't remember the women wearing provocative clothing. I think most women in front of a camera wear more makeup than the average woman.

In the end it is about selling and promoting for all channels. No woman is forced to present herself in a certain manner so to me it is her personal choice to enter that business and all it brings.


----------



## AmyNation

Dreamy said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not only the fact that every female journalist on Fox News is beyond beautiful, its also the provocative clothing, and the overly polished hair/makeup. Like I said earlier in the thread, sex sells, Fox has just done a better job of selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I part ways with you there in the respect that dressing a certain way and using makeup as well as being pretty should never be the way we define a woman's intelligence or lack of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its also the provocative clothing, and the overly polished hair/makeup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch the stations, Fox or others, but I would say the above is more a subjective view? The last time I watch with regularity I don't remember the women wearing provocative clothing. I think most women in front of a camera wear more makeup than the average woman.
> 
> In the end it is about selling and promoting for all channels. No woman is forced to present herself in a certain manner so to me it is her personal choice to enter that business and all it brings.
Click to expand...


Again, I never said the way the dress is a reflection on their intelligence. However I do think FOX stands out in the way their female anchors often(not always) dress as attested to by the tribute website and country music song dedicated to them.


----------



## AmyNation

Foxy Ladies - Atlantic Mobile


Here's an article about FOX female makeup vs other networks.


----------



## AmyNation

TV Networks Broadcasting ?Erotic Capital? In Frocking Female Anchors | Chickaboomer | Marty Davis

An interesting one about clothing


----------



## AmyNation

Women in the Media: FOX NEWS AND THE LOOK OF FEMALE ANCHORS/REPORTERS

This is a blog, but I find her take very similar to mine.


----------



## Antares

Tell me....do you enjoy having to move Maddow's cock to enter her?




=Flanders;6934146]*You have to watch the video at this link:*



> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News


 
*Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.

A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?

God replied: So men would love them.

The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?

God answered: So they could love men. *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dreamy

AmyNation said:


> Foxy Ladies - Atlantic Mobile
> 
> 
> Here's an article about FOX female makeup vs other networks.


 
Interesting viewpoints offered.

When did being sexy, pretty, hot or wearing sexy clothing and makeup become the fodder for news junky observers to psychobabble over?

Of course it is partly about the "sell". They all use various methods to draw in viewers. Too bad that most do not actually give the best straight factual news offerings.

I cut out the middlemen and women and prefer gathering my news from various means and venues but I see nothing that wow about pretty women on the networks. I do take issue with those that judge intelligence differently when the woman is beautiful.

Let's take a closer look at the sometimes assumed "brain power" of plainer women AND men in the news business.


----------



## Pogo

AmyNation said:


> Foxy Ladies - Atlantic Mobile
> 
> 
> Here's an article about FOX female makeup vs other networks.



Great article.  Good reading.

>>  ...But the best explanation for Fox glam may be the channels largely conservative audience. An argument can be made that conservative women are typically less squeamish than progressive ones about embracing what the sociologist Catherine Hakim calls erotic capital, otherwise known as using your looks to get ahead. See the gleeful Laura Ingraham/*Ann Coulter school of beauty*ology, which holds that the angrier and better-*coiffed you are, the more attention you will receive. The Republican Party welcomes looks in a womanMichele Bachmann, Sarah Palin, Nikki Haleyand so does Fox.

Theyre definitely pandering to a male audience, says Meli Pennington, a makeup artist who runs a blog called Wild Beauty. Also, cable-news viewers tend to be older, so Fox may be specifically catering to the sensibilities of older men, she posits, by making women a little brighter. She means this literally. You think of Hugh Hefners girlfriends, she says: As he got older, they all get brighter and blonder. Look at Anna Nicole Smith. Its like the large-print edition of women.

The media critic Jack Shafer adds that the women you see on Fox are not just winsome, lavishly cosmeticized women, but winsome women paired with older men. He says the network almost appears to be taking a page from the theory of evolutionary psychology, which argues that women are attracted to prosperous (often older) men, and these men are attracted to women whose youth and curves signal fertility. 

The men are kind of frumpy older men, Sherman agrees, paired with hyper-feminine women. That kind of kinetic energy between the sexes is one of the reasons Fox is successful. Oftentimes the older male hostsBill OReilly, Sean Hannityin the prime time, at night, are paired with women, debating politics, and the women are generally much younger  It almost goes back to 1940s Hollywood. For guests, the Hollywood screwball routine can be unnerving. It was for *Nell Minow*, a critic of inflated CEO pay, who was taken aback when a producer urged her to attack the masculinity of her debate partner. <<

Nell Minow is the daughter of Newton Minow, who gave us the coined the term "vast wasteland" to describe television.  And he said that in 1961.

'Tis appropriate here to quote the philosopher Frank Zappa: 
"Ï'm vile and perverted, I'm obsessed and deranged;
I have existed for years but very little has changed.
I'm the tool of the government and industry too.
For I'm destined to rule and regulate you.
You may think I'm pernicious, but you can't look away.
I'll make you think I'm delicious with the stuff that I say.
I'm the best you can get... have you guessed me yet?
I'm the slime oozing out of your TV set....​


----------



## AmyNation

Dreamy said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxy Ladies - Atlantic Mobile
> 
> 
> Here's an article about FOX female makeup vs other networks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting viewpoints offered.
> 
> *When did being sexy, pretty, hot or wearing sexy clothing and makeup become the fodder for news junky observers to psychobabble over?*
> 
> Of course it is partly about the "sell". They all use various methods to draw in viewers. Too bad that most do not actually give the best straight factual news offerings.
> 
> I cut out the middlemen and women and prefer gathering my news from various means and venues but I see nothing that wow about pretty women on the networks. I do take issue with those that judge intelligence differently when the woman is beautiful.
> 
> Let's take a closer look at the sometimes assumed "brain power" of plainer women AND men in the news business.
Click to expand...

About the time news anchors stopped dressing like bankers and started dressing like entertainers.


----------



## hunarcy

[/QUOTE]To assume a certain race of men prefer a certain type of beauty is sheer ignorance. I'm not a white guy btw.....[/QUOTE]


But, superficial people think on superficial levels, so you'll have to forgive them.  They are shallow and believe that everyone behaves as they do, so they presume everyone is stupid and a racist.  It seems as if it's almost a disability.


----------



## Esmeralda

Flanders said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a large percentage of them have been active as attorneys and judges...
> 
> Beauty and brains.....this is what grabs the attention of the brightest and most masculine men...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To AquaAthena: It depends on what you mean by brains.
> 
> I always try to separate native intelligence from formal intelligence; i.e., intelligence gauged by formal education. A combination of those two is infinitely more substantial than beauty & brains.
> 
> The journalistic ladies I admire acquired formal education without sacrificing their native intelligence.
> 
> Native intelligence, formal intelligence, and beauty found in one woman is the stuff legends are made of.
> 
> And let&#8217;s not sell clever women short: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was charming and sexy, a restless spirit who adored her common law husband. She wanted to be an actress, but found her greatest role as Wyatt Earp&#8217;s partner and the protector of his legacy.
> 
> In place of the gunslinger, gambler, saloon-keeper, and pimp, Josephine Marcus Earp gave us a &#8220;nice clean story&#8221; that scrubbed Wyatt spotless as a Sunday school teacher, a successful and generous businessman and a loving husband. Always ready to fight those who would turn his violent past into the stuff of lurid fiction and film, she tried to turn the real man into a senior statesman in a kind of reverse Pygmalion effort &#8211; and she mostly succeeded.
> 
> How Mrs. Wyatt Earp rewrote history
> By Ann Kirschner
> Published March 09, 2013
> 
> How Mrs. Wyatt Earp rewrote history | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the question in the thread title 'beauties or bimbos'?  It's both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Esmeralda: That's a broad generalization. Pun intended.
Click to expand...


I'm not a broad, so I consider your pun an insult. It's not a generalization. I don't watch Faux New as a regular thing, but have seen enough to know the women being discussed in this thread are not bright stars intellectually.  Another poster mentioned that some had been to law school.  I imagine all of them have college degrees, but often so does your local waiter/waitress, administrative assistant, and people in a number of careers that don't call for the insight, intelligence and grasp of current events and history that being a *good *journalist requires.  The idea of hiring a pretty face to do the news reminds me of the story of Jessica Savitch, who was hired because of her looks but was never able to do much more than just read the news, back in the days when news anchors were actual, real  journalists.

As has been posted, sex sells and it's just 'entertainment' anyway.  Unfortunately, that's the case, especially on Faux News.  There are those who realize Faux News is mainly entertainment, as well as being a propaganda machine for the right wing, and don't expect any more from them.  However, anyone who takes this 'news'' channel seriously........

Diane Sawyer was a beauty pageant winner, but she always tried to tone down that aspect of her background in order to be taken seriously.  She didn't dress in provocative clothing either.

BTW if you want to see really beautiful news people, watch Italian television; both the men and women are gorgeous. I don't speak Italian, so I don't know if these people are anything other than parrots who can read, but they sure are beautiful.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr8AExHciBE]jessica savitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Dreamy said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.*
> 
> *A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?*
> 
> *God replied: So men would love them.*
> 
> *The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?*
> 
> *God answered: So they could love men. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard ugly men say stupid things. Do we have a word for them? What do their good looks have to do with defining them as bimbos?  Isn't part of the definition of a "bimbo" as someone with loose morals? Do we know their morals? lol
> 
> Honestly, I have never understood the need to make FoxNews women anything more or less than what they often are.
Click to expand...


I don't think part of the definiton of bimbo is loose morals. When I hear the term, I just think it means a silly, empty headed female.  Mrs. Bennet in PRIDE AND PREJUDICE would be, imo, a bimbo: a silly, foolish woman.


----------



## Esmeralda

squeeze berry said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The echo chamber is clearly on the left. That is why Fox news enjoys such high ratings. Most of the rest of the media cow tows to Obama's agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. *Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.*The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> like there is no left wing echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> MSNAACP
> The ROOT
> Huff Poo
> 
> 
> among others
Click to expand...


As far as I know, there is no left wing echo chamber. I get my news from various sources, mainly international English language news programs.  They come from around the world: France, Russia, Israel, Qatar, the UK, etc.  I like to know what the entire world thinks, not just the US. Too many people in the US have tunnel vision.  Life in other parts of the world is not about the 'left wing' and the 'right wing.'


----------



## bripat9643

editec said:


> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.



Care to provide an example of this supposed "stupidity?"


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> I don't think part of the definiton of bimbo is loose morals. When I hear the term, I just think it means a silly, empty headed female.  Mrs. Bennet in PRIDE AND PREJUDICE would be, imo, a bimbo: a silly, foolish woman.



It usually implies the woman puts out, as in "bimbo eruption," a la Clinton.


----------



## Esmeralda

bripat9643 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to provide an example of this supposed "stupidity?"
Click to expand...


Can you provide an example of when they are knowledgeable, insightful, have a broad knowledge of historical and current events, are cognizant of a wide range of knowledge about worldwide events and their significance, are well spoken and articulate, etc.?  Have they spent time in the field, covering wars (civil and international), and insurrections?  Do they have a CV that includes interviews with some of the most important figures of our times?  Have they paid their dues in the small and large news rooms of this country?  Have they paid their dues covering the news on the streets of our cities, towns and country sides?  This is what a true journalist would be like.  Can any of these women (and as well any of the  men) on Fox News be described in those terms?  What do they have to offer us as journalists? What is it about them, as journalists, that should earn our respect?  Or are they just pretty faces (and bodies, apparently) who took a degree in communications, look good on camera, can read out loud well and have a nice smile?


----------



## Flanders

*To Pogo: Youre a fool and a liar; a fool for putting a lie in writing: *



> You're saying that conservatives have only one choice because they lack intelligence?





Pogo said:


> That's exactly what I said you said.  Verbatim.
> And it confirms what I asked before with "Conservatives watch FOX because their TV choices are severely limited" -- that what you're saying is that conservatives will only listen to an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  You've just reiterated it.



*And a liar for slithering away from your first lie with another lie:* 



> . . . that what you're saying is that conservatives will only listen to an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.



*I cant wait for the next chapter. *


----------



## Pogo

Flanders said:


> To Pogo: You&#8217;re a fool and a liar; a fool for putting a lie in writing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying that conservatives have only one choice because they lack intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I said you said.  Verbatim.
> And it confirms what I asked before with "Conservatives watch FOX because their TV choices are severely limited" -- that what you're saying is that conservatives will only listen to an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  You've just reiterated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Umm... yeah... those are _your _words.  I cut 'n' pasted 'em.  Maybe you don't recognize them when they're not *screaming*.  Btw "lies" don't contain question marks.  Might want to note for future reference. 



Flanders said:


> And a liar for slithering away from your first lie with another lie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . that what you're saying is that conservatives will only listen to an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can&#8217;t wait for the next chapter.
Click to expand...


The inevitable conclusion of what, again,_ your own words_ mean.  That was the first thing I asked you in this thread -- and you _confirmed _it in post 42.
I may not agree with it but ...your words.


----------



## bodecea

editec said:


> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.



Well, they certainly don't pick their men that way.  What's with Krauthammer?  He looks like the Grinch.


----------



## Flanders

Pogo said:


> The inevitable conclusion of what, again,_ your own words_ mean.  That was the first thing I asked you in this thread -- and you _confirmed _it in post 42.
> I may not agree with it but ...your words.



*To Pogo: How did you get confirmation of your views out of anything I said here:*



Flanders said:


> *To Pogo: Intelligence limits choices.  Nobody with an ounce of brains willingly tunes in to Left-wing talking points, liberal bias, and doublespeak. Socialists must force and/or trick anyone other liberals to listen.  Brainwashing children in the public schools, required courses in universities, and the Democrat partys ongoing efforts to bring back the discredited Fairness Doctrine (1949 to 1987) prove my case time and time again.
> 
> Learn from a conservative. I dont read or listen to anything I dont like when I know whats coming.  In addition to my format that annoys you, dont read my messages if you dont like what I say.*



*To Pogo: Interpreting my statements to support your views is fair enough. Adding a question mark after twisting my meaning into fact is a no-no. Not that a question mark changed your lie, but note that you failed to add the question mark in #60 permalink.  *



Pogo said:


> That's exactly what I said you said.  Verbatim.
> And it confirms what I asked before with "Conservatives watch FOX because their TV choices are severely limited" -- that what you're saying is that conservatives will only listen to an echo chamber that tells them what they want to hear.  You've just reiterated it.


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women of FOX seem like they are chosen to appeal to the same kind of beauty one might find in a Miss USA pagaent.
> 
> In other words, they're appealing to middle aged white guys with very conventional taste in women.
> 
> What astounds me is how bloody stupid many of them are.
> 
> But that too, probably appeals to Fox's targeted demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they certainly don't pick their men that way.  What's with Krauthammer?  He looks like the Grinch.
Click to expand...



The other half of the equation.  Pairing young bimbos with crotchety old white geezers, as noted in the Atlantic article posted yesterday, plays to their audience of exactly that element.  It's really quite the subtle psychological manipulation tool.

Fantasy is an integral part of what Fox does.  The Krauthammers and O'Reillys and Hannitys play the male lead in a kind of subliminal news-porn.


----------



## squeeze berry

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is a right wing propaganda outlet. *Those that are liberal, independent, democratic and libertarians like to get their news from numerous outlets, then come up with their own opinions.*The right wingers on the other hand only want to hear what they want to hear and nothing else, and let fox do all the thinking for them as thinking for yourself is "too hard" That's why they site on their fat asses all day being programmed by the BS from fox.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> like there is no left wing echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> MSNAACP
> The ROOT
> Huff Poo
> 
> 
> among others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there is no left wing echo chamber. I get my news from various sources, mainly international English language news programs.  They come from around the world: France, Russia, Israel, Qatar, the UK, etc.  I like to know what the entire world thinks, not just the US. Too many people in the US have tunnel vision.  Life in other parts of the world is not about the 'left wing' and the 'right wing.'
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

Dreamy said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxy Ladies - Atlantic Mobile
> 
> 
> Here's an article about FOX female makeup vs other networks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting viewpoints offered.
> 
> When did being sexy, pretty, hot or wearing sexy clothing and makeup become the fodder for news junky observers to psychobabble over?
> 
> Of course it is partly about the "sell". They all use various methods to draw in viewers. Too bad that most do not actually give the best straight factual news offerings.
> 
> I cut out the middlemen and women and prefer gathering my news from various means and venues but I see nothing that wow about pretty women on the networks. I do take issue with those that judge intelligence differently when the woman is beautiful.
> 
> Let's take a closer look at the sometimes assumed "brain power" of plainer women AND men in the news business.
Click to expand...


Where'd Dreamy go?... 



peace...


----------



## Truthseeker420

Ernie S. said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde
> 
> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loren Greene Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Banderas Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin Philippine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma Pemmaraju Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go on, coward?
Click to expand...


Please do ! Michelle Malkin is  a a Fox News Channel contributor and I have never seen her promoted as Fox News babe. I have never seen those other women on Fox "News".


----------



## editec

Ernie S. said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They got fine women of all colors/races on Fox so unless middle aged white guys are the only ones who love to look at beautiful women of all colors I have to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde
> 
> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loren Greene Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Banderas Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin Philippine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma Pemmaraju Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go on, coward?
Click to expand...


Yes, look at them.

Typical of the sort of beauty found in MISS AMERICA pagents.

You have a point, I suppose, but you are addressing it to a STRAW MAN, Lad.

YOu imagine I am discussing race...I am not.

I am discussing a TYPE of beauty.


----------



## Toro

It's a Murdoch thing. Flag-waving, sensationalism and hot chicks. 

Read The Sun.


----------



## Rozman

MSNBC has Rachel Maddow.
That tells you all you need to know.
That's the beauty that they lead off with.


----------



## Rozman

Toro said:


> It's a Murdoch thing. Flag-waving, sensationalism and hot chicks.
> 
> Read The Sun.



And let's not forget the most important thing.

Fair and balanced News.


----------



## R.D.

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
Click to expand...


Been out of the workforce a long time?


----------



## Pogo

R.D. said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all do it...but admittedly - Fox does it the most.
> Not only do they obviously hire hotties - they dress them like party girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been out of the workforce a long time?
Click to expand...


Been online a short time?  That post is a year old.  Not sure Amy even exists any more.
Why are we dredging up this thread?  What's the point?


----------



## R.D.

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most jobs would fire you if you came to work with a dress that short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been out of the workforce a long time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been online a short time?  That post is a year old.  Not sure Amy even exists any more.
> Why are we dredging up this thread?  What's the point?
Click to expand...


Lol...

I don't know I saw a conversation and joined.   Good thing we've  got you to keep things in line


----------



## Pogo

Rozman said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Murdoch thing. Flag-waving, sensationalism and hot chicks.
> 
> Read The Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget the most important thing.
> 
> Fair and balanced News.
Click to expand...


As "balanced" as the News of the World. 

Toro has it exactly right.  Tabloid rags are where Murdoch comes from, and Fox Noise is a TV version of it; a gossip channel that simply replaces celebrities with politicians.  And it's _always _gossip about politicians, never analysis about policies.  Because the personal is emotional, and emotion $ells.  News doesn't.

That's exactly why this post:


Rozman said:


> MSNBC has Rachel Maddow.
> That tells you all you need to know.
> That's the beauty that they lead off with.



Has it right too, though not for the reason he thinks.


----------



## Pogo

R.D. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been out of the workforce a long time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been online a short time?  That post is a year old.  Not sure Amy even exists any more.
> Why are we dredging up this thread?  What's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> I don't know I saw a conversation and joined.   Good thing we've  got you to keep things in line
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's more a question for Mal and his enviable ability to read time stamps.


----------



## whitehall

Flanders said:


> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
Click to expand...


More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.


----------



## hunarcy

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, you have your choice of white, white, white, and any color hair you want, as long as it's bleach blonde
> 
> It's clear fox just hires a bunch of teleprompter reading morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loren Greene Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Banderas Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin Philippine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma Pemmaraju Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go on, coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do ! Michelle Malkin is  a a Fox News Channel contributor and I have never seen her promoted as Fox News babe. I have never seen those other women on Fox "News".
Click to expand...


Can't stand to give up your racist diatribe, huh?  The fact is that, except for Greta, they're all "babes" on Fox.  Greta is awesome as well, but in a different way.


----------



## Esmeralda

whitehall said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what?s happened to women of Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.
Click to expand...


The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.

In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce?


----------



## BobPlumb

Good looks-issm ( yes I just made that up) is much more common than racism nowadays.  This is probably more true for woman than men.   With everything else being equal, a pretty woman has much more opportunity than an ugly woman.

I do remember that studies have been conducted with good looking people and not so good looking people going to job interviews with equal resumes.  The good looking applicants were viewed much more favorably than the not so good looking people.


----------



## skye

Esmeralda said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but Ive heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.
> 
> * In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce? *
Click to expand...



Can they not be chosen for both, looks and brains? Like Megyn Kelly for example?


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.
> 
> * In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can they not be chosen for both, looks and brains? Like Megyn Kelly for example?
Click to expand...


Here's the issue:  If that ^^ is supposed to be a newscaster, that's a WAY mixed message.

Fox Noise hires these 'babes' for the same reason Murdoch's tabloid rags carry salacious shit: because sex sells.  Sex and emotion based on LCD appeal is what Fox is in the business of selling.  Those who think it's selling ideology, or some silly "fair and balanced" concept, are deluding themselves.


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.
> 
> * In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can they not be chosen for both, looks and brains? Like Megyn Kelly for example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the issue:  If that ^^ is supposed to be a newscaster, that's a WAY mixed message.
> 
> Fox Noise hires these 'babes' for the same reason Murdoch's tabloid rags carry salacious shit: because sex sells.  Sex and emotion based on LCD appeal is what Fox is in the business of selling.  Those who think it's selling ideology, or some silly "fair and balanced" concept, are deluding themselves.
Click to expand...




Ohh stop it !! of course she is not going to read the news like that... ^^^

This is how she appears on camera!












You want her to wear a burka? so that her beauty doesn't disturb you??well it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## BobPlumb

I like bimbos........I mean beauties!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.
> 
> * In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Can they not be chosen for both, looks and brains*? Like Megyn Kelly for example?
Click to expand...


Fox News is owned of Fox Entertainment Group, Inc. The news is presented is such a fashion that is will catch the interest of the viewer which means that higher ratings will be rewarded with more money in advertisement revenue. The media is part of a the glamor industry which attracts beauty. There are requirements and training involved but beauty is certainly a factor. So I agree with skye in this regard.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can they not be chosen for both, looks and brains? Like Megyn Kelly for example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the issue:  If that ^^ is supposed to be a newscaster, that's a WAY mixed message.
> 
> Fox Noise hires these 'babes' for the same reason Murdoch's tabloid rags carry salacious shit: because sex sells.  Sex and emotion based on LCD appeal is what Fox is in the business of selling.  Those who think it's selling ideology, or some silly "fair and balanced" concept, are deluding themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh stop it !! of course she is not going to read the news like that... ^^^
> 
> This is how she appears on camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want her to wear a burka? so that her beauty doesn't disturb you??well it ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...


Umm... what she's _wearing_ wasn't really the point.  But what the point is, you pretty much just confirmed it.

And no, her beauty doesn't "disturb" me, but it does let me know she's not there for political acumen.  Especially taken in the context of all the other short-skirted bimbos, the garish set colors, the suggestive chyrons, the relentless gossip churning, etc etc etc.  Fox Noise is selling _emotion_, because news doesn't sell, and emotion does.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You have to watch the video at this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Indeed, the ladies are a pleasure to look at, but I&#8217;ve heard a few of them say some pretty stupid things. In truth, they remind me of an old joke.
> 
> A sinner asked God why he made women so beautiful?
> 
> God replied: So men would love them.
> 
> The sinner then asked God why he made women so dumb?
> 
> God answered: So they could love men. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.
> 
> In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce?
Click to expand...


  You know most of those so called "bimbo's" are attorneys or highly educated right?

   You can start your research here...http://www.foxnewsgirls.com/


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the issue:  If that ^^ is supposed to be a newscaster, that's a WAY mixed message.
> 
> Fox Noise hires these 'babes' for the same reason Murdoch's tabloid rags carry salacious shit: because sex sells.  Sex and emotion based on LCD appeal is what Fox is in the business of selling.  Those who think it's selling ideology, or some silly "fair and balanced" concept, are deluding themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh stop it !! of course she is not going to read the news like that... ^^^
> 
> This is how she appears on camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want her to wear a burka? so that her beauty doesn't disturb you??well it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm... what she's _wearing_ wasn't really the point.  But what the point is, you pretty much just confirmed it.
> 
> And no, her beauty doesn't "disturb" me, *but it does let me know she's not there for political acumen. * Especially taken in the context of all the other short-skirted bimbos, the garish set colors, the suggestive chyrons, the relentless gossip churning, etc etc etc.  Fox Noise is selling _emotion_, because news doesn't sell, and emotion does.
Click to expand...



So I guess you're saying beautiful women cannot have political acumen?  Isn't that sexist?  Can't a woman be beautiful and smart?

Also, the data shows both men and women like to look at attractive people.  If Fox speaks to that....why is that inherently wrong?


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh stop it !! of course she is not going to read the news like that... ^^^
> 
> This is how she appears on camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want her to wear a burka? so that her beauty doesn't disturb you??well it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... what she's _wearing_ wasn't really the point.  But what the point is, you pretty much just confirmed it.
> 
> And no, her beauty doesn't "disturb" me, *but it does let me know she's not there for political acumen. * Especially taken in the context of all the other short-skirted bimbos, the garish set colors, the suggestive chyrons, the relentless gossip churning, etc etc etc.  Fox Noise is selling _emotion_, because news doesn't sell, and emotion does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're saying beautiful women cannot have political acumen?  Isn't that sexist?  Can't a woman be beautiful and smart?
Click to expand...


::sigh::
No, that isn't what I'm saying.  I'm actually not referring to the woman at all.  Nice try but I'll write my own posts, I don't need a revisionist, K?  



WelfareQueen said:


> Also, the data shows both men and women like to look at attractive people.  If Fox speaks to that....why is that inherently wrong?



If Fox's objective is to present "attractive people" -- then it isn't.  In fact, if Fox's raison d'être is to present emotional candy through short skirted bimbos and graphics that go whoooosh and suggestive scandal-ridden chyrons and conflict via angry old men pounding on the table, it's doing a helluva job, Brownie.  And the ratings confirm that, because all of those are ingredients that build ratings.

OTOH if its purpose is to present _news_, well... not so much.  News contains no emotion, and Fox Noise money dayparts are built *entirely *on emotion.  News doesn't pull ratings.  Sex and scandal and gossip do.  Fox Noise is basically the TV version of Murdoch's tabloids, only instead of gossip about celebrities it uses gossip about politicians.  Because, again, talking about policy doesn't sell soap.  Talking about people does.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... what she's _wearing_ wasn't really the point.  But what the point is, you pretty much just confirmed it.
> 
> *And no, her beauty doesn't "disturb" me,* *but it does let me know she's not there for political acumen. * Especially taken in the context of all the other short-skirted bimbos, the garish set colors, the suggestive chyrons, the relentless gossip churning, etc etc etc.  Fox Noise is selling _emotion_, because news doesn't sell, and emotion does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're saying beautiful women cannot have political acumen?  Isn't that sexist?  Can't a woman be beautiful and smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ::sigh::
> No, that isn't what I'm saying.  I'm actually not referring to the woman at all.  Nice try but I'll write my own posts, I don't need a revisionist, K?
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the data shows both men and women like to look at attractive people.  If Fox speaks to that....why is that inherently wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Fox's objective is to present "attractive people" -- then it isn't.  In fact, if Fox's raison d'être is to present emotional candy through short skirted bimbos and graphics that go whoooosh and suggestive scandal-ridden chyrons and conflict via angry old men pounding on the table, it's doing a helluva job, Brownie.  And the ratings confirm that, because all of those are ingredients that build ratings.
> 
> OTOH if its purpose is to present _news_, well... not so much.  News contains no emotion, and Fox Noise money dayparts are built *entirely *on emotion.  News doesn't pull ratings.  Sex and scandal and gossip do.  Fox Noise is basically the TV version of Murdoch's tabloids, only instead of gossip about celebrities it uses gossip about politicians.  Because, again, talking about policy doesn't sell soap.  Talking about people does.
Click to expand...



You were exactly referring to women when you made your sexist statement.  Does the pronoun her refer to a dude?

Second, news is not emotional?  According to who?  Watching 911 unfold was pretty damn emotional to me.  Stop being a condescending ass.  Your subjective opinions are not fact.  Fox is very successful...you hate them....I get it.  It does not mean your hatred is based on rationality or fact.  It is just your bullshit opinion...nothing more.


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're saying beautiful women cannot have political acumen?  Isn't that sexist?  Can't a woman be beautiful and smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::sigh::
> No, that isn't what I'm saying.  I'm actually not referring to the woman at all.  Nice try but I'll write my own posts, I don't need a revisionist, K?
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the data shows both men and women like to look at attractive people.  If Fox speaks to that....why is that inherently wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Fox's objective is to present "attractive people" -- then it isn't.  In fact, if Fox's raison d'être is to present emotional candy through short skirted bimbos and graphics that go whoooosh and suggestive scandal-ridden chyrons and conflict via angry old men pounding on the table, it's doing a helluva job, Brownie.  And the ratings confirm that, because all of those are ingredients that build ratings.
> 
> OTOH if its purpose is to present _news_, well... not so much.  News contains no emotion, and Fox Noise money dayparts are built *entirely *on emotion.  News doesn't pull ratings.  Sex and scandal and gossip do.  Fox Noise is basically the TV version of Murdoch's tabloids, only instead of gossip about celebrities it uses gossip about politicians.  Because, again, talking about policy doesn't sell soap.  Talking about people does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were exactly referring to women when you made your sexist statement.  Does the pronoun her refer to a dude?
Click to expand...


No, I was responding to Skye, who brought her up.  Read much?  Maybe not.



WelfareQueen said:


> Second, news is not emotional?  According to who?  Watching 911 unfold was pretty damn emotional to me.  Stop being a condescending ass.  Your subjective opinions are not fact.  Fox is very successful...you hate them....I get it.  It does not mean your hatred is based on rationality or fact.  It is just your bullshit opinion...nothing more.



Notice that all the emotion is in your own post right there.  I posted nothing about "hate", or any other emotional judgement.

News is not emotional, no.  _How *you* react to it _may be, but the news itself is information, and information is dry, disinterested, clinical and straightforward.  By definition it has no emotional content.  Present the news with emotion, and you have just left the base of objectivity and wandered out to opinion.

There's no way to make money presenting straight news.  Murdoch knows that, and that's why all the emotion is in there.  News is expensive.  And all those alphabet newscasts we grew up with, the David Brinkleys and Walter Cronkites... they were subsidized by the Addams Family and the Beverly Hillbillies.  What Fox does is news-as-drama-entertainment.  Because, again, that's what $ells.  That's the entire reason the "human interest story" exists.  It's also the reason your local Fraction News team ignores what your city council did in favor of a fire or a sex scandal or a missing white girl -- because emotion sells, and news doesn't.   That's the whole reasoning behind "if it bleeds it leads".  Cheap newspapers figured this out long ago, and television is certainly incapable of effectively presenting anything else.

Don't think so?  Read your own post.  You have an emotional relationship with a "news" channel.  That should tell you all you need to know.  If what you're after is news, it shouldn't matter who presents it, yet there you are crying the blues because somebody calls out Fox for what it is.  

That's what I call an emotional relationship.


----------



## WelfareQueen

I get my news from real clear politics.com because they present stories from every type of news source from very liberal to conservative.  

But I will admit, the left's apoplexy over Fox News makes me laugh.  It is so overblown and histrionic.  All news organizations have some type of bias by definition because they are run by human beings.  If you don't like Fox News turn the channel.  No need to get your panties in a twist.


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> I get my news from real clear politics.com because they present stories from every type of news source from very liberal to conservative.
> 
> But I will admit, the left's apoplexy over Fox News makes me laugh.  It is so overblown and histrionic.  All news organizations have some type of bias by definition because they are run by human beings.  If you don't like Fox News turn the channel.  No need to get your panties in a twist.



Yeah um... you're the one who melted down, Goober.  When you have an emotional relationship with a "news" channel, you're not a news watcher -- you're a _fan_.  And you can't be a fan if what you're watching is really news.

Does everything run by humans have bias by definition?
I don't think so.  Journalistic ethics may be more obscure due to the dumb-down factor (read: ratings chasing) but they don't cease to exist just because Fox Noise makes a profit and the CNNs and MSNBCs follow them down the drain.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from real clear politics.com because they present stories from every type of news source from very liberal to conservative.
> 
> But I will admit, the left's apoplexy over Fox News makes me laugh.  It is so overblown and histrionic.  All news organizations have some type of bias by definition because they are run by human beings.  If you don't like Fox News turn the channel.  No need to get your panties in a twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah um... you're the one who melted down, Goober.  When you have an emotional relationship with a "news" channel, you're not a news watcher -- you're a _fan_.  And you can't be a fan if what you're watching is really news.
> 
> Does everything run by humans have bias by definition?
> I don't think so.  Journalistic ethics may be more obscure due to the dumb-down factor (read: ratings chasing) but they don't cease to exist just because Fox Noise makes a profit and the CNNs and MSNBCs follow them down the drain.
Click to expand...



More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get my news from real clear politics.com because they present stories from every type of news source from very liberal to conservative.
> 
> But I will admit, the left's apoplexy over Fox News makes me laugh.  It is so overblown and histrionic.  All news organizations have some type of bias by definition because they are run by human beings.  If you don't like Fox News turn the channel.  No need to get your panties in a twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah um... you're the one who melted down, Goober.  When you have an emotional relationship with a "news" channel, you're not a news watcher -- you're a _fan_.  And you can't be a fan if what you're watching is really news.
> 
> Does everything run by humans have bias by definition?
> I don't think so.  Journalistic ethics may be more obscure due to the dumb-down factor (read: ratings chasing) but they don't cease to exist just because Fox Noise makes a profit and the CNNs and MSNBCs follow them down the drain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.
Click to expand...


Ah, a meltdown on top of meltdown.  Kind of a sandwich.  I already ate, thanks.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah um... you're the one who melted down, Goober.  When you have an emotional relationship with a "news" channel, you're not a news watcher -- you're a _fan_.  And you can't be a fan if what you're watching is really news.
> 
> Does everything run by humans have bias by definition?
> I don't think so.  Journalistic ethics may be more obscure due to the dumb-down factor (read: ratings chasing) but they don't cease to exist just because Fox Noise makes a profit and the CNNs and MSNBCs follow them down the drain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, a meltdown on top of meltdown.  Kind of a sandwich.  I already ate, thanks.
Click to expand...



Another irrational meltdown?  Fox News must really be in your head.  Sad.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah um... you're the one who melted down, Goober.  When you have an emotional relationship with a "news" channel, you're not a news watcher -- you're a _fan_.  And you can't be a fan if what you're watching is really news.
> 
> Does everything run by humans have bias by definition?
> I don't think so.  Journalistic ethics may be more obscure due to the dumb-down factor (read: ratings chasing) but they don't cease to exist just because Fox Noise makes a profit and the CNNs and MSNBCs follow them down the drain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, a meltdown on top of meltdown.  Kind of a sandwich.  I already ate, thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

The bottom line is that it doesn't matter what these women look like, they should be seasoned journalists before they are given a place on national and international news programs. That is the way it used to be. Walter Cronkite didn't just step into his position because he had the right 'look.'  He was an educated, trained, professional,  highly experienced journalist before he became a national news anchor.  That's what they all should be, on any network or cable channel. That they aren't nowadays is one reason we get such BS for news these days. They are also supposed to be unbiased.


----------



## WelfareQueen

I agree with you....they should be seasoned journalists and they should be unbiased.  Sadly....regardless of the news outlet...they are rarely either one.


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a meltdown on top of meltdown.  Kind of a sandwich.  I already ate, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another irrational meltdown?  Fox News must really be in your head.  Sad.
Click to expand...


 You're the one resorting to whining and ad hominem, dearie.  As I said, when you have an emotional attachment so deep you need to jump up and defend the idea of News Theater, you're not a news watcher, you're a *fan*.  And that means you're emotionally invested, as if it were a sports team.  And that's my whole point about what Fox Noise is.  Your emotional attachment is exactly what they want.  Congratulations, you're one of the numbers Fox shows its ad buyers to say "see? they're loyal".  And that means money in the bank, which is their whole purpose.

Oh some guy named "Rupert" called.  He said, "Thanks for playin'".


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a meltdown on top of meltdown.  Kind of a sandwich.  I already ate, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another irrational meltdown?  Fox News must really be in your head.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one resorting to whining and ad hominem, dearie.  As I said, when you have an emotional attachment so deep you need to jump up and defend the idea of News Theater, you're not a news watcher, you're a *fan*.  And that means you're emotionally invested, as if it were a sports team.  And that's my whole point about what Fox Noise is.  Your emotional attachment is exactly what they want.  Congratulations, you're one of the numbers Fox shows its ad buyers to say "see? they're loyal".  And that means money in the bank, which is their whole purpose.
> 
> Oh some guy named "Rupert" called.  He said, "Thanks for playin'".
Click to expand...



Assumptions again with no factual basis.  It's a sad way to run a life.


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another irrational meltdown?  Fox News must really be in your head.  Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one resorting to whining and ad hominem, dearie.  As I said, when you have an emotional attachment so deep you need to jump up and defend the idea of News Theater, you're not a news watcher, you're a *fan*.  And that means you're emotionally invested, as if it were a sports team.  And that's my whole point about what Fox Noise is.  Your emotional attachment is exactly what they want.  Congratulations, you're one of the numbers Fox shows its ad buyers to say "see? they're loyal".  And that means money in the bank, which is their whole purpose.
> 
> Oh some guy named "Rupert" called.  He said, "Thanks for playin'".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Assumptions again with no factual basis.  It's a sad way to run a life.
Click to expand...


Uh - they're your own words, right from the posts.  Read 'em and weep.

Curious how from your very first entry here you've only dealt with my posts by pretending they say something different from what they actually do say.
Do you work for Fox Noise?


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one resorting to whining and ad hominem, dearie.  As I said, when you have an emotional attachment so deep you need to jump up and defend the idea of News Theater, you're not a news watcher, you're a *fan*.  And that means you're emotionally invested, as if it were a sports team.  And that's my whole point about what Fox Noise is.  Your emotional attachment is exactly what they want.  Congratulations, you're one of the numbers Fox shows its ad buyers to say "see? they're loyal".  And that means money in the bank, which is their whole purpose.
> 
> Oh some guy named "Rupert" called.  He said, "Thanks for playin'".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assumptions again with no factual basis.  It's a sad way to run a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh - they're your own words, right from the posts.  Read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...



Nope.  Speculation and assumption will never be fact.  An adult acknowledges their opinions...a child states their opinions as fact and hopes they can get over.  It rarely ever works...but it doesn't stop the child from trying to do the same over and over again.


----------



## Pogo

WelfareQueen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assumptions again with no factual basis.  It's a sad way to run a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh - they're your own words, right from the posts.  Read 'em and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Speculation and assumption will never be fact.  An adult acknowledges their opinions...a child states their opinions as fact and hopes they can get over.  It rarely ever works...but it doesn't stop the child from trying to do the same over and over again.
Click to expand...


This isn't "speculation" -- these are _direct quotes_:



WelfareQueen said:


> Fox is very successful...you hate them....I get it.  It does not mean your hatred is based on rationality or fact.  It is just your bullshit opinion...nothing more.





WelfareQueen said:


> More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.



However it is speculation on your part to attribute "hate" where no such judgement was posted, so I'll give you that.  But they still add up to a tantrum.  And tantrum means you're emotionally invested.  Take responsibility for your own faults and stop trying to blame everybody else.

In other words, grow up.  Your attempt to cover it up by attributing your own meltdown to me is beyond lame.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh - they're your own words, right from the posts.  Read 'em and weep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Speculation and assumption will never be fact.  An adult acknowledges their opinions...a child states their opinions as fact and hopes they can get over.  It rarely ever works...but it doesn't stop the child from trying to do the same over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't "speculation" -- these are _direct quotes_:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is very successful...you hate them....I get it.  It does not mean your hatred is based on rationality or fact.  It is just your bullshit opinion...nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit assumptions, goober.  Your irrational and childish tantrum regarding Fox News is just that...childish.  Try facts instead of bullshit and you might have some credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However it is speculation on your part to attribute "hate" where no such judgement was posted, so I'll give you that.  But they still add up to a tantrum.  And tantrum means you're emotionally invested.  Take responsibility for your own faults and stop trying to blame everybody else.
> 
> In other words, grow up.
Click to expand...



Yet another meltdown...how sad.  All because you hate Fox News and believe women cannot be beautiful and intelligent at the same time.


----------



## Pogo

You're just re-confirming it now.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> You're just re-confirming it now.


----------



## Pogo

Exactly.  I could see that 20 posts ago.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> Exactly.  I could see that 20 posts ago.


----------



## Pogo

Yeah you made that point back there too.  We _get_ it.  The whole world gets it.  

Must be embarrassing to not just melt down but not be able to stop...


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen

Pogo said:


> Yeah you made that point back there too.  We _get_ it.  The whole world gets it.
> 
> Must be embarrassing to not just melt down but not be able to stop...





^^^^^


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the left's war on pretty successful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem  isn't that they are pretty, successful women.  The problem is that they successful because they are pretty.
> 
> In other words, what is obvious is that they are chosen for those positions because of their looks, their sex appeal, etc., not because they are knowledgeable, seasoned journalists.  Capisce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know most of those so called "bimbo's" are attorneys or highly educated right?
> 
> You can start your research here...The Women Of Fox News - Fox News Girls - Fox News Babes
Click to expand...


Exactly right!

And that fact must be a bitter pill to swallow to all those who have a problem with Fox having beautiful *and * intelligent women!

Enough said.


----------



## Pennywise

Personally I think FOX should temper the tawdriness. If I'm watching THE FIVE (I rarely do, too much work) and Kimberly Guilfoyle is dressed in her usual mid thigh dress and five inch heels, all I'm thinking about is kicking all the other assholes out of the room, bending her over the table and plowing her field to plant my seeds.

Or, replacing Andrea Tantaros' chair with my face. 

I'm good either way.


----------

